# Oberon for iphone



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oberon posted a sneak peek and their colors for iphone sleeves on facebook.  But I can't find the photos.  Does anyone know where they are?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw the pictures in facebook.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw those and loved the way they look. I was seriously considering getting one, but then I did a reality check. When I am out and about and need to get to my phone, I need to get to it fast! I can't be spending time finding my phone and then getting it out of a sleeve. Guess I'll keep saving for my Oberon iPad cover.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I imagine it's going to take two hands to get it out, but I think I will try that red roses anyway.  I am in Love with it.  I sure wish Oberon would post pics on this thread.  I keep wanting to go back and look and my FB doesn't always want to keep going to older messages.  It freezes up on me.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What is their facebook page?  I can't find them doing a search

Never mind!  LOL I went to their site and got to the FB page that way.  don't know why they werent showing up in search!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

They don't even have pictures on their site.


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone that does get one, please let us (me) know how snug the fit is.  Oberon said the dimensions are 4 3/4" tall, 2 1/2" wide, and 7/16" deep.

The 7/16" deep translates to .4375" and my phone comes in under the other two specs, but is .59" deep, so if the iPhone fits in snug, then there's no hope for my phone to fit.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

They're available for order now...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got the paper Oberon catalog today and saw these.  They look gorgeous!  I already have a pouch that fits my needs better, but if I were to buy another Oberon product, this would be it.  Definitely a good looking and practical design!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Just got the paper Oberon catalog today and saw these. They look gorgeous! I already have a pouch that fits my needs better, but if I were to buy another Oberon product, this would be it. Definitely a good looking and practical design!


Did you get your pink leather case in the three tone?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Did you get your pink leather case in the three tone?


Yep, just been too busy to post about it. This week, hopefully.  LOVE the pocket, it's perfect for headphones, and the strap was great for travel this week.

But I have to admit, I like the price on the Oberons. I expected them to be a bit higher. And the designs look just gorgeous. I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Yep, just been too busy to post about it. This week, hopefully.  LOVE the pocket, it's perfect for headphones, and the strap was great for travel this week.
> 
> But I have to admit, I like the price on the Oberons. I expected them to be a bit higher. And the designs look just gorgeous. I'd love to see one in person.


I just ordered the red roses for iphone and the black roses for k3. I can't wait til they get here.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Yes, I imagine it's going to take two hands to get it out, but I think I will try that red roses anyway. I am in Love with it. I sure wish Oberon would post pics on this thread. I keep wanting to go back and look and my FB doesn't always want to keep going to older messages. It freezes up on me.


Ooh, corkyb - I really like that you got both the red and black roses. I have the black roses in the small journal and it truly is so beautiful in person.

As for FB, if you click on 'filters' right under the blue Share button at the top of the messages on Oberon's page, then choose "Just Oberon Design", you'll see just their posts, so you won't have to scroll down so far into the older posts. Hope that helps! 

As for me, I'm waiting quite impatiently for them to post their 'new dragon' design for the smartphone case. They said either tonight or tomorrow, so it's looking like sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh I really like the dragon fly in fern!  I just got a case I love though, and don't think the phone will fit in the sleeve.  Darn.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

julip said:


> I'm waiting quite impatiently for them to post their 'new dragon' design for the smartphone case. They said either tonight or tomorrow, so it's looking like sometime tomorrow.


I too am waiting for the dragon sleeve, but it doesn't seem to be coming today either


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

It's here! Must have just been posted because I've been refreshing all day! 

(clickable image)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oooohhhh I like that! I've never been interested in the Dragon Kindle covers, but for some reason I like it better in the smartphone case.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

They said it is a new design because the older version did not work at that scale. I really like it too! Just having trouble deciding between red and black ...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

julip said:


> It's here! Must have just been posted because I've been refreshing all day!
> 
> (clickable image)


Stunning!!!!! Now to decide whether to go for red or black  Decisions decisions


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny, we are all struggling with the Red/Black choice! I think I'm leaning towards red just because of the increased detail that's visible.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in for a red/black dilemma. I'm trying to decide on which Rose sleeve to get.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just can't make up my mind  !!!! 

I really thought this would be an easy one: black dragon K3 cover, red dragon iPhone sleeve. But I just find both gorgeous in their own way. Red really makes a statement, black is the understated elegance. Worse: both black and red are "my" colors, so this is not making it easier.

I guess I'm going to have to sleep on it.... Hopefully I'll just know tomorrow morning


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck Neo and Heather.  I just had to go for it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Paula  

Well, it is now mornig and I still don't know  ! And no, I will not go for both   (done that already with my cast iron tea pots, which also happen to have a dragon design, were both available in black and red, and ended up getting both!)


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I stopped by here to see if anyone had made a decision, and Neo, I see you are still undecided as I am! And what is this about your dragon cast iron tea pots? I did not see dragon ones??  

Everytime I think I have made my final choice and go to order, I start to waffle again when I look at the other color and have to start all over. Choosing an iphone sleeve just shouldn't be this hard! lol


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the red in the iphone sleeve is much more dramatic than the black.  Easier to see in your purse too.  I went with Red Roses for phone, black roses for K3.  I wonder when I will get it?  Not even sure I have received any notification from Oberon, just paypal.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know when they are shipping iphone sleeves?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wound up ordering the red. I would have been just as happy with the black though.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I ended up waffling for an hour or so, then purchased the Black Dragon smartphone sleeve and the Chocolate Medici K3 cover.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so excited to see they are making these!!! 
I'm going for the Red Rose for the iPhone. I already have the Black Rose for my K3 and LOVE it!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

To those that have ordered, I hope you'll post pics and reviews!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure which thread the potential magnet problem was posted in, but it should be mentioned here. Apparently there are potential issues having a cellphone or iPod in close proximity to a magnet such as the one used in this case. I've already ordered mine, so I guess I'll have to find out the hard way if it's true. Buyer beware though...


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> Not sure which thread the potential magnet problem was posted in, but it should be mentioned here. Apparently there are potential issues having a cellphone or iPod in close proximity to a magnet such as the one used in this case. I've already ordered mine, so I guess I'll have to find out the hard way if it's true. Buyer beware though...


I thought that was a myth.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/116572/busting_the_biggest_pc_myths.html

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=326009


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Mauvaise said:


> I thought that was a myth.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/116572/busting_the_biggest_pc_myths.html
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=326009


Well, thanks for the links, but that's talking more about data loss then general interference with the device's operation. I did a little more research and it seems the key is using a non Neodymium magnet. I'm hoping that's what Oberon is using, but am not sure. I'll post the question on their facebook page and see what they say.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I received my k3 black roses and my red iphone sleeve today.  Kind of wishing I had ordered the black in both.  But at least I will be able to see it easily in my purse.  It's kind of hard to pull out with the speck case I have.  May have to look for a thinner case.  Will try the pink ifrogz lean that I have in pink and if it works, buy it in another color.  Or maybe just a bumper if they have gotten them back in stock yet.
Also, I got a butterfly charm instead of the roses charm.  I love the roses charm on the black roses.  It's a gorgeous cover.  Can't wait to read on it tonight.  I wonder if I will miss the iight I have been using in my kindle cover with light?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the pink iFrogz lean case on my iPhone and it fits into the Oberon case just fine. (Mine showed up today too) 

My Kindle is in it's beautiful new Butterfly cover. Hopefully I won't drop this one into my dinner again.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you get the red roses?  How does the pink look with it?  that's the same color I have.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Well, thanks for the links, but that's talking more about data loss then general interference with the device's operation. I did a little more research and it seems the key is using a non Neodymium magnet. I'm hoping that's what Oberon is using, but am not sure. I'll post the question on their facebook page and see what they say.


I'll be interested to see the response.

But hubby's been using cheap holsters with magnet closures with his iPhones for years, and it's been a total non issue. A magnet might interfere with the compass, but once you pull it out of the sleeve or holster, that doesn't matter--and when do you need compass functions while it's IN the sleeve? Basic functions outside of that don't seem to be affected, such as receiving calls or texts.

It's a little different with an actual case, such as a flip case, but for something like this, I'd be floored if it presented a real life problem.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oberon responded that they tested the case extensively with the iPhone and multiple other devices and didn't have any problems with the magnet. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but I don't anticipate any problems now that I've spent some time reading up on the subject.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Did you get the red roses? How does the pink look with it? that's the same color I have.


I did get the red roses. The pink looks okay, but I'm not thrilled with it. That's alright, I just ordered a red ifrogz lean from Amazon for my iPhone and a matching one for my iPad.  apparently, I'm going through a red phase... (if you get another one, get them from Amazon.. Their price is WAY better.)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy and/or Corkyb, can you please post pics of your new iPhone cases? 
Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I will post them in the morning....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a bit past morning  sorry.

Here's a picture with my case.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's a bit past morning  sorry.
> 
> Here's a picture with my case.


Thank you so much for the pic! That iPhone case is gorgeous! Would you say it's large enough for the 3GS w/a silicone case on it too?


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't have an iphone anymore, but I have a Droid....just received my case from Oberon and the magnet activates the car dock application on my phone whenever I put it in the sleeve.  There is a work around for it, but wish it used something other than a magnetic.  That being said, I love the magnetic clasp....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you so much for the pic! That iPhone case is gorgeous! Would you say it's large enough for the 3GS w/a silicone case on it too?


Yes, it'll fit. It'll be a bit snug at first, but the leather gives some with time. I've already managed to stretch mine enough so that my iPhone 4 slides out with ease when you squeeze the sides.. I put in a larger iPhone 3 case and then used my leather conditioner (it's a similar process to what I often have to do with new shoes)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That red is stunning!  I tend to pick up things like this in red or pink because as someone else said, it's easier to find them in the depths or my purse or when I've left them lying around the house.

Heather, how easy is it to pull our quickly when it's ringing?  That's one thing I've found to be an issue with the Shinnorie--the iPhone is so blasted quiet even at full volume that by the time I notice it and get it out of the pouch, it's usually too late to answer it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, it'll fit. It'll be a bit snug at first, but the leather gives some with time. I've already managed to stretch mine enough so that my iPhone 4 slides out with ease when you squeeze the sides.. I put in a larger iPhone 3 case and then used my leather conditioner (it's a similar process to what I often have to do with new shoes)


Thanks again, I'm happy to hear you say it'll fit! Now I have to make a decision....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> That red is stunning! I tend to pick up things like this in red or pink because as someone else said, it's easier to find them in the depths or my purse or when I've left them lying around the house.
> 
> Heather, how easy is it to pull our quickly when it's ringing? That's one thing I've found to be an issue with the Shinnorie--the iPhone is so blasted quiet even at full volume that by the time I notice it and get it out of the pouch, it's usually too late to answer it.


The first couple of days it was kind of hard to get out, but once I started getting it stretched out, it slides out pretty easy.


----------

